# Facciamo il giorno del dialetto?



## Pincopallino (11 Gennaio 2022)

Stabiliamo un giorno della settimana in cui a tutti i post si può rispondere solo in dialetto per chi lo ha o nel suo gergo volgare (non offensivo intendo)?
Si fa una fatica bestiale a scrivere in dialetto lo sapete? Poi ci si mette pure il correttore…che già rompe se scrivi in italiano.


----------



## Ginevra65 (11 Gennaio 2022)

potrei inventare l'esperanto regionale italiano , 3 dialetti . Potrebbe essere divertente


----------



## Pincopallino (11 Gennaio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> potrei inventare l'esperanto regionale italiano , 3 dialetti . Potrebbe essere divertente


Ed io mi trasformerei in Gomez…e tu nella mia Morticia….


----------



## Ginevra65 (11 Gennaio 2022)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Ed io mi trasformerei in Gomez…e tu nella mia Morticia….


perfetto, ho anche il vestito da Morticia


----------



## Pincopallino (11 Gennaio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> perfetto, ho anche il vestito da Morticia


L’ho già duro…


----------



## Ginevra65 (11 Gennaio 2022)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> L’ho già duro…


ci credo fuori è ghiacciato!


----------



## Brunetta (11 Gennaio 2022)

Ho gravi difficoltà.
Nella mia famiglia si è sempre parlato italiano, più che corretto, il dialetto era solo con alcune persone o per riferire dialoghi ed episodi. Capisco benissimo il milanese e altri dialetti del nord, ma non so parlarne nessuno.


----------



## Pincopallino (11 Gennaio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho gravi difficoltà.
> Nella mia famiglia si è sempre parlato italiano, più che corretto, il dialetto era solo con alcune persone o per riferire dialoghi ed episodi. Capisco benissimo il milanese e altri dialetti del nord, ma non so parlarne nessuno.


Uff….una volta che trovò un gioco trasversale e non orizzontale…non gradisci.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Gennaio 2022)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Uff….una volta che trovò un gioco trasversale e non orizzontale…non gradisci.


Bello. Ma io non potrò partecipare.


----------



## ivanl (11 Gennaio 2022)

Mai usato il dialetto, se non a scuola per 'integrazione' anche se mi orripilava. Fortunatamente, da quel che sento da mio figlio, ora parlano italiano anche tra di loro (termini "da playstation" esclusi)


----------



## Pincopallino (11 Gennaio 2022)

ivanl ha detto:


> Mai usato il dialetto, se non a scuola per 'integrazione' anche se mi orripilava. Fortunatamente, da quel che sento da mio figlio, ora parlano italiano anche tra di loro (termini "da playstation" esclusi)


Perché fortunatamente? Io trovo sia un peccato che vada perso. Io parlo regolarmente quello milanese perché i miei genitori e suoceri con me hanno semore parlato così.


----------



## ivanl (11 Gennaio 2022)

Io mai, nemmeno i nonni parlavano in dialetto.


----------



## patroclo (11 Gennaio 2022)

Vale il Grammelot?


----------



## omicron (11 Gennaio 2022)

io posso anche scrivere in dialetto, ma il toscano è facile


----------



## Tachipirina (11 Gennaio 2022)

vegnen tucc de foeura
io posso provarci ma ormai un po' l'ho perso


----------



## Tachipirina (11 Gennaio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> io posso anche scrivere in dialetto, ma il toscano è facile


ma sempre simpatico da sentire , quando parla mia mamma con i suoi parenti al telefono  io mi ci diverto


----------



## omicron (11 Gennaio 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> ma sempre simpatico da sentire , quando parla mia mamma con i suoi parenti al telefono  io mi ci diverto


il mio toscano non è quello di benigni eh... è mischiato con l'umbro, è un po' meno "fine" e non aspiriamo le c


----------



## Tachipirina (11 Gennaio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> il mio toscano non è quello di benigni eh... è mischiato con l'umbro, è un po' meno "fine" e non aspiriamo le c


ma si chissene , pure il mio milanese è rispolverato ma ci provo


----------



## Pincopallino (11 Gennaio 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> ma si chissene , pure il mio milanese è rispolverato ma ci provo


Ciumbia ma la tachi l’è milanesa? Te diset debun?


----------



## Brunetta (11 Gennaio 2022)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Ciumbia ma la tachi l’è milanesa? Te diset debun?


Se te diset  de bon, la u normale si scrive o. Questo lo so. Che fatica. Il correttore cambia le parole


----------



## Pincopallino (11 Gennaio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se te diset  de bon, la u normale si scrive o. Questo lo so. Che fatica. Il correttore cambia le parole


Eh non dirlo a me…


----------



## Gattara28 (11 Gennaio 2022)

Io non so mezza parola tolto Belin


----------



## Tachipirina (11 Gennaio 2022)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Ciumbia ma la tachi l’è milanesa? Te diset debun?


sun minga giargianes sun de milan  de bun anca


----------



## Tachipirina (11 Gennaio 2022)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Eh non dirlo a me…


appunto ...sto cazzo di correttore, già è difficile ricordarsi e rispolverare poi bisogna pure lottare con correttore


----------



## Brunetta (11 Gennaio 2022)

Gattara28 ha detto:


> Io non so mezza parola tolto Belin


Il ligure è quasi incomprensibile


----------



## Tachipirina (11 Gennaio 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> sun minga giargianes sun de milan  de bun anca


no , qui era errore però, correttore non c'entra una mazza


----------



## Tachipirina (11 Gennaio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il ligure è quasi incomprensibile


lo capisco a tentoni perchè sono mezza ligure e mezza toscana , ma davvero non so niente neanche io tranne le parolacce


----------



## Pincopallino (11 Gennaio 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> no , qui era errore però, correttore non c'entra una mazza


Un casino…ma chi ha inventato sto correttore di merda? Per scrivere una frase devo correggerla 14 volte.


----------



## Lostris (11 Gennaio 2022)

Il mio dialetto non l’ho mai particolarmente amato in termini di suoni/musicalità, eppure mi dispiace che si stia perdendo..

Pure io lo parlo poco, ma ha il sapore dei nonni e delle cose di una volta. 
Oddio gli insulti in dialetto mi vengono bene


----------



## Pincopallino (11 Gennaio 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> Il mio dialetto non l’ho mai particolarmente amato in termini di suoni/musicalità, eppure mi dispiace che si stia perdendo..
> Pure io lo parlo poco, ma ha il sapore dei nonni e delle cose di una volta.
> Oddio gli insulti in dialetto mi vengono bene


potapotapotapotapotapota….la sai la barzelletta?


----------



## Tachipirina (11 Gennaio 2022)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Un casino…ma chi ha inventato sto correttore di merda? Per scrivere una frase devo correggerla 14 volte.


figurati per me la difficoltà che sono jurassica in questo senso, appena comperato l'ultimo telefono ho accusato mio marito di avermi preso uno scartino che quando scrivi fa quel cazzo che vuole, poi mio figlio gentilmente, mi ha preso da parte e mi ha spiegato cosa non lo so
io vado.....e quel che scrivo scrivo


----------



## Pincopallino (11 Gennaio 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> figurati per me la difficoltà che sono jurassica in questo senso, appena comperato l'ultimo telefono ho accusato mio marito di avermi preso uno scartino che quando scrivi fa quel cazzo che vuole, poi mio figlio gentilmente, mi ha preso da parte e mi ha spiegato cosa non lo so
> io vado.....e quel che scrivo scrivo


Oh va che siamo coetanei neh…non ancora pensionati.


----------



## Tachipirina (11 Gennaio 2022)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Oh va che siamo coetanei neh…non ancora pensionati.


eh lo so ma io sono jurassica tecnologicamente SOLO PER TELEFONO  perchè non mi frega tanto , per il resto mi arrangio a tutto spiano


----------



## Brunetta (11 Gennaio 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> figurati per me la difficoltà che sono jurassica in questo senso, appena comperato l'ultimo telefono ho accusato mio marito di avermi preso uno scartino che quando scrivi fa quel cazzo che vuole, poi mio figlio gentilmente, mi ha preso da parte e mi ha spiegato cosa non lo so
> io vado.....e quel che scrivo scrivo


Ma non hai cinquant’anni?


----------



## Tachipirina (11 Gennaio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma non hai cinquant’anni?


si , fatti a luglio...jurassica intendo per telefono , per il resto mi difendo come posso


----------



## Brunetta (11 Gennaio 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> si , fatti a luglio...jurassica intendo per telefono , per il resto mi difendo come posso


Non conosco nessun cinquantenne che non sia abilissimo


----------



## Tachipirina (11 Gennaio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non conosco nessun cinquantenne che non sia abilissimo


meno male, mi sento meno rinco


----------



## perplesso (11 Gennaio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il ligure è quasi incomprensibile


prova col camuno, poi mi sai dire.  se ascolti De Andrè e Gilberto Govi, ce la fai.   peraltro il ligure significa genovese.      qui l'idioma è mischiato


----------



## perplesso (11 Gennaio 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> Il mio dialetto non l’ho mai particolarmente amato in termini di suoni/musicalità, eppure mi dispiace che si stia perdendo..
> 
> Pure io lo parlo poco, ma ha il sapore dei nonni e delle cose di una volta.
> Oddio gli insulti in dialetto mi vengono bene


tu o metti i sottotitoli o ti scateno contro la psicopolizia che ti sequestra il tiramisù a tempo indeterminato.   vale anche per @ipazia


----------



## Tachipirina (11 Gennaio 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> prova col camuno, poi mi sai dire.  se ascolti De Andrè e Gilberto Govi, ce la fai.   peraltro il ligure significa genovese.   già qui l'idioma è mischiato


govi ...........pomeo e gaseta pomeo e gaseta   è lui?????
(non so come si scrive in genovese mi sono lanciata)


----------



## Brunetta (11 Gennaio 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> prova col camuno, poi mi sai dire.  se ascolti De Andrè e Gilberto Govi, ce la fai.   peraltro il ligure significa genovese.   già qui l'idioma è mischiato


Govi è facile. Dè André meno.
Il camuno non lo capisco, ma lo parlo “Uh hoe hu gnari”


----------



## Pincopallino (11 Gennaio 2022)

Anni fa un mio amico napoletano che lavorava in banca a Scanzorosciate (bg) allo sportello si trovo‘ davanti un vecchietto più vecchio della banca stessa che gli disse:

so egnit che a scoet l’asegn

dovette farsi tradurre dal collega…


----------



## Tachipirina (11 Gennaio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Govi è facile. Dè André meno.
> Il camuno non lo capisco, ma lo parlo “Uh hoe hu gnari”


per me questo è puro aramaico


----------



## Brunetta (11 Gennaio 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> per me questo è puro aramaico


Ho inventato la trascrizione dei suoni gutturali. Sono gnari è vero


----------



## Tachipirina (11 Gennaio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho inventato la trascrizione dei suoni gutturali. Sono gnari è vero


gnaro è in bergamasco??? ricordi di gioventù  a desenzano del garda.....


----------



## perplesso (11 Gennaio 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> gnaro è in bergamasco??? ricordi di gioventù  a desenzano del garda.....


bresciano


----------



## Brunetta (11 Gennaio 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> gnaro è in bergamasco??? ricordi di gioventù  a desenzano del garda.....


Dicevamo camuno


----------



## Tachipirina (11 Gennaio 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> bresciano


scusa vero bresciano ....desenzano provincia di brescia


----------



## Tachipirina (11 Gennaio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Dicevamo camuno


perdona l'ignoranza .........


----------



## Lostris (11 Gennaio 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> tu o metti i sottotitoli o ti scateno contro la psicopolizia che ti sequestra il tiramisù a tempo indeterminato.   vale anche per @ipazia


sei un sadico!!!


----------



## perplesso (11 Gennaio 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> sei un sadico!!!


sì lo so


----------



## Pincopallino (11 Gennaio 2022)

Il mio sogno erotico…subire le angherie di una mistress che mi dà ordini in dialetto, uno qualunque, purché non ci si capisca …una mazza…


----------



## Vera (11 Gennaio 2022)

Il dialetto lo capisco ma non so parlarlo granché, tranne qualche parola o modi di dire.
Sarebbe simpatico sapere come si chiamano determinati oggetti nel proprio dialetto.


----------



## ologramma (11 Gennaio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho gravi difficoltà.
> Nella mia famiglia si è sempre parlato italiano, più che corretto, il dialetto era solo con alcune persone o per riferire dialoghi ed episodi. Capisco benissimo il milanese e altri dialetti del nord, ma non so parlarne nessuno.


invece a me il dialetto ha rovinato tutto


----------



## Arcistufo (11 Gennaio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho gravi difficoltà.


Si sapeva.


----------



## Lostris (11 Gennaio 2022)




----------



## ipazia (11 Gennaio 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> tu o metti i sottotitoli o ti scateno contro la psicopolizia che ti sequestra il tiramisù a tempo indeterminato.   vale anche per @ipazia


io solo aulico...pfui 

E non mi piace il tiramisù. 

ciapa.


----------



## perplesso (11 Gennaio 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> io solo aulico...pfui
> 
> E non mi piace il tiramisù.
> 
> ciapa.


e smètela


----------



## ipazia (11 Gennaio 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> e smètela


mochela (lé)...ma a me piace di più...'mpiantela!

(un collega mi rispondeva interrogativo : tochela??? )


----------



## Orbis Tertius (11 Gennaio 2022)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Anni fa un mio amico napoletano che lavorava in banca a Scanzorosciate (bg) allo sportello si trovo‘ davanti un vecchietto più vecchio della banca stessa che gli disse:
> 
> so egnit che a scoet l’asegn
> 
> dovette farsi tradurre dal collega…


Guagliò, ma chist' che cazz sta ricenn'?


----------



## Pincopallino (11 Gennaio 2022)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Guagliò, ma chist' che cazz sta ricenn'?


Tel chi el terun….


----------



## Orbis Tertius (11 Gennaio 2022)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Tel chi el terun….


Eh, l'orbis l'è proprio un balabiott, un marameo


----------



## Pincopallino (11 Gennaio 2022)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Eh, l'orbis l'è proprio un balabiott, un marameo


Ueh bauscia staga tent neh…


----------



## Orbis Tertius (11 Gennaio 2022)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Ueh bauscia staga tent neh…


Mi son de Milàn
O mia bela madunina


----------



## Pincopallino (11 Gennaio 2022)

E chi volta el cu a Milan, el volta el cu al Pan….


----------

